# EHEIM 2229 Wet/Dry Filter



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

Trying to get all my geese in a row (don't like ducks!) LOL

The EHEIM 2229 W/D filter is one of the two (don't know which is better)I have chosen to use on my tank (up to 159/160g tanks)..I know overkill, but the model just below this is up to 90g. Anyway, does anyone use this/has used it the past? I have heard they are good filters. Also, so far the cheapest place to get it is at Petsmart for $249.99.

The other is the EHEIM Professional II with Thermofilter for Freshwater (don't remember the model for a 120g). It runs from $249.99-$289.99 (Petsmart). Like I said in my other posts...I want to do this RIGHT (correct) from the start. I don't want to have to go in later and upgrade my filtersystem.
I also plan on running a sponge filter (can't hurt right?). I need suggestions on the EHEIM 2229 and the EHEIM Professional II, which is the better filter (or is there a cheaper/better filter out there that I don't know about?!). I need help. Money is not an issue (granted I will have to wait a little longer before setting up my tank, but that is ok..."waiting makes the heart grow fonder".

Thanks in advance guys...Ya'll are GREAT!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I heard the wet/dry Eheims are problematic. I would much prefer you go with the Eheim Pro II 2128 thermofilter. With a built in heater, you don't have to worry about connecting an inline filter, which would reduce the flow if one was connected.


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the 2227. I have used it for several years, with the airtube being fed by the CO2 silicone tube.

The unit works well but needs regular cleaning. I used it on my 65 G tank.

The part that needs the cleaning is the float area + the float itself. You cannot let slime/sluge build up, because it will start sticking. Once it starts sticking, the filter basically stops working effectively.

I replaced with with a 2128 thermofilter.

I still have it, but I am planning to use it on a small reef tank. No more plant use.

Nick


----------



## cowfish (Dec 31, 2006)

*2229*

i have a 2229 its only a bio filter no mechanical filtration at all.and ebay is the cheapest place to get one. i also have a catalina 1000 for my mechanical filter. so if get the 2229 you will have to have another filter to go with it.


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> I heard the wet/dry Eheims are problematic. I would much prefer you go with the Eheim Pro II 2128 thermofilter. With a built in heater, you don't have to worry about connecting an inline filter, which would reduce the flow if one was connected.



I like the idea of the built in heater also...I just want to make sure I am not wasting my money...I will probably go with the Eheim Pro II 2128, unless someone tells me there is a better filter out there that is not so much money.

I have looked on ebay, and petsmart (online) is the cheapest so far...I will keep searching though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

There isn't one with a built in heater for any cheaper. If you wanted to go cheaper, you could try a Filstar XP3 with a Hydor ETH inline heater that would do the same job, but wouldn't be as elegant and neat a solution, and would not be as quiet as the Eheim.

I had a 2028 and an XP3 on my 125 gallon tank until recently (along with an AC500). I ended up replacing the XP3 and AC500 with an FX5. For mechanical filtration, I think the Rena did better than the Eheim. But since it still didn't do the job without the HOB, I had to step it up to the FX5. If you want the best and can afford (the wait or $$) it, then go for the Eheim. If not, then do the Filstar and Hydor route.


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been using the 2229 for a few years now. I have the breather connected directly to my CO2. I have removed the float control mechanism, not needed any more.
It works great, I only clean it once a year. I do run a prefilter that I have to clean once a week. I can't imagine a better reactor (if you want to call it that) than the three trays full of the sintered glass.

A caveat for heater/filter combos - when one half breaks you are out both.
I have the stainless digital heater from ebay, and it has been very stable and reliable for years.


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

Another forum I am on suggested a Via Aqua 750...says it does just as good as the EHIEM Pro., and is about $200 less. I don't know if it is as quiet as the Ehiem, or not...I like the idea of the built in heater, if the Via is as good as the Ehiem, the built in heater is not worth the extra $200. I am trying to get the best for my money...I don't want to go cheap (have in the past, and ended up having to purchase "expensive" and ended up paying 2x as much because I went "cheap").

What are ya'lls thoughts?


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

to me, it seems like money would be well spent on another filter than the ehiem wet/drys. I dont have an personal experience, but the wet/dry aspect of the filter wont work if the air line on the filter is hooked to a c02 tank. I mean, the idea is to take air(higher in o2) and trickle it over the media to have a very high amount of bacteria form. I think the co2 would stunt or prevent this benifit. At the same time, if the filter was allowed to wet/dry as normal, it would probably off gas co2(no idea really).

It just seems like there are better options out there:icon_ques


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

*Made my decision...*

Ok, I ordered the Via Aqua 750...I will post my opinion (although I have never had a canister filter before...only HOB filters) after I get the tank set up and running in a few months. I went with this one because, like posted by wantplantsnotwork, if the filter goes out, I am w/o a heater also. I don't think the built in heater is worth the extra $200. 

I am getting together all the "little stuff" I need for such a big tank, before I get the tank. I don't plan on getting it for another few months. I don't want to get into a money crunch and have to go several months w/o a heater or plantlights (or such), so tank and fish are the last on my list. I have decided on a non-aggressive freshwater tank, and have a few types of fish I want.

Thanks for your input. It has helped greatly.


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll say it again, it works fantastic.
sayn3ver, you are confusing abundance of CO2 with the absence of O2.
Irrelevant in any case, the conversion by microbes takes place on/in the plants. 
The "whole purpose" of a wet dry filter in this case is to stop being one! I removed the float control.
It is now just a filter + reactor in one unit.


----------

